# DIAC announce timeline for Visas



## toti (Jun 2, 2010)

*Processing priority groups*​ The following table details processing priorities for GSM applications. 
*Note: *The highest priority is listed first.​ *Priority Group Number*​ *Applications*​ 1​ From people who are employer sponsored under the Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS) and the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS). 
*Note:* Priority Group 1 applications are not GSM applications.​ 2​ From people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency with a nominated occupation that is specified on that state or territory's state migration plan.​ 3​ From people who have nominated an occupation on the new Skilled Occupation List (SOL).
*See: *Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 – in effect from 1 July 2010​ 4​ All other applications are to be processed in the order in which they are received.​ *Processing times – GSM applications affected by processing priorities*​ The below table describes the processing times for the following visa subclasses.​ *Visa Subclass*​ *Priority Group 1*​ *Priority Group 2*​ *Priority Group 3*​ *Priority Group 4*​ 487
856
857
861
862
863
880
881
882
883
885
886​ ENS/RSMS Service Standards 
*See:* Visas for migration to Australia – as a skilled sponsored worker or business person​ Six months from date of lodgement​ Applications lodged before 1 July 2010: finalised by 1 July 2011.

Applications lodged on or after 1 July 2010: finalised 18 months from date of lodgement.​ Assessment of cases will commence once all cases in priority groups 1–3 are finalised.​ 119
121
175
176
475
495
496​ ENS/RSMS Service Standards 
*See:* Visas for migration to Australia – as a skilled sponsored worker or business person​ 12 months from date of lodgement​ Applications lodged prior to 1 July 2010: finalised by 31 December 2011.

Applications lodged on or after 1 July 2010: finalised 18 to 24 months from date of lodgement.​ Assessment of cases will commence once all cases in priority groups 1–3 are finalised.​ *Processing times – GSM applications exempt from processing priorities*​ The following visa subclasses are exempt from priority processing.​ *Visa Subclass*​ *Estimated Processing Time*​ 476​ Finalised seven months from date of lodgement.​ 485​ Finalised 12 months from date of lodgement.​ 887​ Finalised five months from date of lodgement.​


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

wat does this means....i couln't get this....is the format given wrong??
where have u got this info from??

wat does it means 4 me...175 applied 2 months back(non nodl/csl) in schedule 3..??


----------



## toti (Jun 2, 2010)

hi all 

im very sorry , when i made copy and paste from DIAC website , the format and tables are not fitted well in the page

so please refer to this link to read all the subject 

Client Service Charter

*to summarize that :*

for Visa types ( offshore visas) 
119
121
175
176
475
495
496

applications which lodged *BEFORE* 1 july 2010 ... will be finalized before 31-12-2011

and for applications which lodged *on or after *1 july 2010 ... will have the following time-line

priority group 1 - will have priority as per ENS / RSMS Ruls ( i think its the fastest types )
priority group 2 - will be finalized in 12 months from date of lodgement.
priority group 3 - will be finalized in 18-24 months from date of lodgement.
priority group 2 - will be finalized after application in priority 1,2,3 finalized !!

i think its very clear


----------



## geraldlim18 (Nov 3, 2008)

now the big question for me is.... will prio4 applications EVER get process if prio1-3 keeps coming in?

Looks like I need to launch another application  more $$$ gone


----------



## toti (Jun 2, 2010)

*p 4*



geraldlim18 said:


> now the big question for me is.... will prio4 applications EVER get process if prio1-3 keeps coming in?
> 
> Looks like I need to launch another application  more $$$ gone


i don't know about that really

its logically that application in 1,2,3 will keep on coming ... so when the priority 4 take place ??? 

... is it will be FIFO or ... 

really don't know


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

how to decide wheather my skill in is schdeule 3...if i have applied before new sol?


----------



## toti (Jun 2, 2010)

PankajNamdeo said:


> how to decide wheather my skill in is schdeule 3...if i have applied before new sol?


as per DIAC applications which lodged BEFORE 1 july 2010 ... will be finalized before 31-12-2011


----------



## suzzie (Jul 26, 2010)

You need to see the schedule 3 and schedule 4 for the transitional mapping.

Thanks



PankajNamdeo said:


> how to decide wheather my skill in is schdeule 3...if i have applied before new sol?


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

suzzie said:


> You need to see the schedule 3 and schedule 4 for the transitional mapping.
> 
> Thanks


my occupation is in both the schedules 3 & 4...the issue is that i have applied for visa 175 with ASCO code 2 months back...so i m assuming that the acc to transitional schedule my code 261111 which is in schedule 3....but my assumption..


----------

